#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Freelancing jobs for Knowledge Hunter

## deevoir

*KNOWLEDGE HUNTER*Are you passionate about research & analysis and make use of its practical application in the corporate environment?

If you are an expert and have the intellect to gather the right information, then this is the right role for you! 

We are looking for an E2PIC (Eccentric, Enthusiastic, Productive, Intelligent, Creative) professional to work with an innovative company to help conducting in-depth research work and analysis.
*What You Will Be Doing?*-          Design and Develop research protocols, evaluation tools and formats based on pre-defined goals and indicators
-          Respond to research requests by selecting appropriate research sources and efficiently searching the identified sources to locate the information required
-          Assisting the leadership team in conducting & taking lead in industry, market, sector, people and country research
-          Handling in-depth and often complex information briefs on relevant industry verticals.
-          Sourcing macro-economic and financial data as well as market information such as trends, growth forecasts, major players and collating the information
-          Monitor, capture, filter and organize information and data into databases to ensure strategic and valuable information is available whenever required
-          Conducts research, utilizing institution library, archives, and collections, and other sources of information, to collect, record, analyze, and evaluate facts.
-          Co-ordinate and accomplish multiple projects, including planning, scoping of the requirement, assisting with data collection; co-ordinating between departments in and outside organization, data analysis and interpretation; and business writing and disseminating research results
-          Designing or assisting in the development of questionnaires where the necessary data is captured and ensure that the entire research is holistic in nature
-          Sharing the information collected with the presentation team / associate to translate the information collected to visualized document
-          Build internal contacts and participate in internal networks for the exchange of information and to form relationships for future collaboration 
-          Working with colleagues to continuously improve the service and add value, achieving common team goals through effective project management and active knowledge development and sharing.
-          Ensure accuracy/ process compliance/ timely reporting of research outputs
-          Contribute meaningful ideas and work productively with other research team members as well as on independent assignment

*What You Need for this Position*-          *Thinker*: Creative & Disruptive ideas
-          *Social:* Team Player, ability to have tactical interface with client
-          *Leader:* Self-Starter, ability to give clarity of thought, direction and manage a team
-          *Work+Fun:* Prioritize and juggle multiple projects/deadlines and hire good pressure
-          *Curious+Meticulous:* Research & Detail-oriented and hungry for inputs
-          Tactical ability to mine Data through various sources including the internet
-          Analytical, multi-tasking, persuasive with excellent communication skills
-          Good business sense and logical reasoning and should be able to conceptualize research storyboard

Call Now:
*d**EEVO**i**R* *H**R* *S**ervices*

505, "B Wing" *|* KEMP Plaza *|* Off.Chincholi Bunder Rd. Extn *|* Mindspace, Malad WEST *|* Mumbai 400064
*Direct Number:* +91 22 4210 7126 *| Board Number:* +91 22 4003 2050 *| Extn*: 126 *|*





  Similar Threads: Freelancing jobs for Team  Lead  R&P Freelancing jobs for NLP Communication Designer Freelancing jobs for Creative Presentation Officer Freelancing Pdf Free Download

----------

